# Umbro Lcd Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t normally like LCD watches but for some reason this attracted my attention whilest shopping in Asda.

I like the negative screen, the case shape and size (it seems bigger then it`s 38mm x 35mm x 12mm), it appears well made and the rubber strap helped
















Due to a number of impending demands on my finances, I`ve cut back on my watch buying this month but after events over the last few days at work I fancied a small treat, well it`s only Â£35, a lot cheaper then a Ventura









*UMBRO `Sampdoria` U465B*


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

That Umbro is a looker. Reminds me of a certain Tag Heuer model that's 30 times the price.

Who needs a 1/1000 second stopwatch anyway!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

They only seem to have Timex, Adidas and Solo watches in the local Asda Mac







.

I was left feeling really old when I asked if they were stocking the Timex mechanicals







.

The Lass doubted that such things existed and were a product of a senile imagination














.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> They only seem to have Timex, Adidas and Solo watches in the local Asda Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can`t say I was impressed with the attitude of the young lady who served me, I asked if I could have a look at the watch, and after checking it out said `thank you` and handed it back to her whereapon she gave me a `old twat, wasting my time` look









When I came back after getting the dosh out of the ATM she said (sweetly) `changed your mind then?`









Probably having a bad day


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW anyone know what the `Pacer` function is for? it doesn`t say in the `Opeation`manual


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW anyone know what the `Pacer` function is for? it doesn`t say in the `Opeation`manual


Mac,

A few years ago there were running watches that had a pace function on them. The idea was to time your foot falls to the beeps to keep the pace that you wanted. Extremely irritating when stood on the start line in a race and all you heard was beep, beep, beep from someone's watch!

Given that it's badged with a sportswear brand, this could be a similar function. Although Umbro is usually synonymous with football rather than athletics.

It's a great looking watch and I'd wear it myself. It looks rather futurist. Very nice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Running_man said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW anyone know what the `Pacer` function is for? it doesn`t say in the `Opeation`manual
> ...


Just found your reply thanks









BTW this looks familiar









Tag Heuer "Microsplit Concept Watch"


----------

